
Show HN: Berry – A go package for colorizing printed string on ANSI terminals - tnclong
https://github.com/tnclong/berry
======
tnclong
I wrote a blog about: 1\. improve go program performance 2\. user friendly api
3\. Refactor and etc. Re-inventing wheel is awesome! forwarding! Share your
thinking.
[https://github.com/tnclong/berry/blob/master/STORY.md](https://github.com/tnclong/berry/blob/master/STORY.md)

